# Found some good cigars this weekend



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

My brother picked these up for me in Lexington,KY:









(2)My Father Le Bijou 1922 Churchill, and (3)A.F. Work of Art Maduro

:whoo:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great smokes


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

good brother you got there!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Your brother did well :tu


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

That's some good family.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Those would sweeten any humi's topshelf !!! (Did you know you look like Jimmy Stewart ??) :loco:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice pickup!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Looks like 5 enjoyable moments will be in your near future. :mrgreen:


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

those are some gorgeous cigars!


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet from the looks of those your brother has good tastes.


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

oh yeah, awesome brother btw


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

It looks like you'll have to get something good for your brother for his birthday or something, I wish I had a brother


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Good score! Will he be enjoying them with you?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep, good brother! Keep him in the will!


----------



## jimmy55 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, even though I am very new to this cigar thing I recently had one of the My Father Le Bijou 1922 Churchill given to me by a friend. It was one of the reasons I wanted to learn more about cigars. You will enjoy the smoke.
Have an interesting evening.
Jimmy


----------

